# A walk on the trail



## Crotalus (Jun 17, 2007)

Since we showed the house today I was evicted and took a short walk on the nearby trail. Amazing what you can see if you look close enough 

A small grasshopper resting on a dandy lion







First I only saw the dead wasp, then the white crabspider:







closer







Another crabby and her prey







close up 







another shot an hour later








/Lelle


----------



## pinktoe23 (Jun 17, 2007)

awesome shots! :worship: 

I have never seen a crab spider before that close, very nice. what camera were you using?


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 17, 2007)

pinktoe23 said:


> awesome shots! :worship:
> 
> I have never seen a crab spider before that close, very nice. what camera were you using?


Thanks

A old Nikon Coolpix 885


----------



## pinktoe23 (Jun 17, 2007)

ahh a Nikon, no wonder! the details and colors came out just beautifully


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 18, 2007)

pinktoe23 said:


> ahh a Nikon, no wonder! the details and colors came out just beautifully


Not too bad for a old cam


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Lelle!

Awesome fotos as usual.
One note - that was not the wasp but beetle close to flower beetles group, from the Trichinae subfamily.  We have here some of the genus Trichius species like the palearctic wide-spread Trichius fasciatus...

BTW. These beetles are bad to feeding lizards, cos they have extract some odorous secret in defence (harmless for humans)...


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 27, 2007)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Hi Lelle!
> 
> Awesome fotos as usual.
> One note - that was not the wasp but beetle close to flower beetles group, from the Trichinae subfamily.  We have here some of the genus Trichius species like the palearctic wide-spread Trichius fasciatus...
> ...


Thanks for the additional info
Im glad you liked the pictures!

/Lelle


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 28, 2007)

Nothing for, my friend. Anytime...


----------



## galeogirl (Jul 5, 2007)

Crab spiders are such awesome little creatures - great pics!


----------

